# Cooling pad for macbook



## antonio2090 (Sep 4, 2004)

Any cooling/chilling pad recommendations for the regular macbook?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

"chillmat"
http://www.targus.com/us/product_Details.asp?SKU=pa248u

It seems like they re-designed it, I have the older design 

They sell them at Target and other stores that sell computer stuff.

I had mine for about 4-5 years. Used it with a total of 3 laptops.


----------



## antonio2090 (Sep 4, 2004)

what i noticed is that the macbook doesnt have any air vents at the bottom, instead they have 2 at the back on each side and the exhaust vent at the center. getting a chilling pad that had fans at the bottom wont do much to it, would it?


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

> what i noticed is that the macbook doesnt have any air vents at the bottom,


Correct, good observation. It has them in the hinge. 
It would probably help a little beacuse it would keep the surface that the computer is on cooler. I wouldn't waste your money, I would run smcfan control and call it good.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

antonio2090 said:


> getting a chilling pad that had fans at the bottom wont do much to it, would it?


Yes, just because Macbook has no vents at the bottom, doesn't mean the bottom doesn't get hot. The chillmat keeps the bottom cool. The cooler the computer is (any part of it), the better it is for the life of the computer


----------



## antonio2090 (Sep 4, 2004)

so i got that sm.. program... and the fan runs at 6,000rpm+ at max.. wow... temp went down all the way to 37C hehehe


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

It doesn't work on all computers, but heres how it goes,
You open it, and it puts itself on the top bar. It has a temperature and a fan speed. Click on it to edit the fan speed.


----------

